# Passing sack with baby and water still inside (pic inside and a lot of reading)



## Enfinehti

I had gone to the hospital 2 weeks ago, due to a gush of blood, which lightened up. The doctor had said the baby was measuring 5 weeks with no heart beat. I had been pregnant for almost 11 weeks at the time, a couple weeks later I had expelled some tissue, looked like a 5 week embryo attached to a dime sized placenta. It was thick tissue with veins. I had experienced no miscarriage symptoms, other than light bleeding for the next week.

A couple days ago, I had woken up and rushed to the bathroom due to another gush of blood and heavy contractions. Got to the bathroom pulled my pants down, and a clot the size of a fist fell out of me and on to the bathroom floor. I then experienced the same clots a couple more times for an hour or so. Then it had completely stopped and went on to light bleeding.

The very next day around noon, I began having major contractions. In and out of the bathroom every 5 minutes filling up a pad and passing these large blood clots bigger than the size of my fist. This happed for 2 hours and started concerning me because I was loosing so much blood, to just have passed a 5 week embryo. I had passed maybe 10 huge blood clots and had to sit in the bathtub because it was continuous and it was the only way to make sure I didn't get it all over the bathroom.

As I was sitting in the tub, I realized I had something hanging out of my vagina and not passing my cervix. I was very concerned and had my mother look at it while I was sitting in the tub passing all kinds of stuff. There were a lot of veins and kind of skin colored, I thought that my uterus was coming out of me! We were getting ready to go to the hospital and I had to rush back to the tub due to filling a pad every time I stood up. I was sitting in the tub pushing them out and rinsing with water from behind me.

Finally it had fallen out of me and I was immediately in relief. The contractions were so strong at this point. It was the sack and still had the water and baby inside. It was covered in tissue and veins with a little open spot to where you could see through the sack and the baby. It had eyes and little nubs just floating in the water. :(

I was very upset, thinking that I had passed the baby already and that this baby was further along than they had thought it was. It had actually developed into a fetus. It was around 8 weeks, due to the eyes and nubs. I thought ultrasounds were more accurate earlier in pregnancy?

Anyways, I was still sitting in the tub in shock that I had passed the baby like I did and not realizing that blood and huge blood clots filling the tub. Every time I moved or tried to stand up I was loosing a clot the size of my fist and bigger. I then began to become light headed. Washed myself up and got ready to go to the hospital because the clots and bleeding were so heavy I had to change my pad every time I moved.

We had gotten to the hospital after buying new panites, black sweats, over night pads, and wipes. My moms car seriously looked like a murder scene and I knew as soon as I would stand up and walk into the er, it would just run down my legs. I signed in and rushed to the bathroom because I felt it gushing and another clot coming. I cleaned myself up and tried to push out another clot and it was so big that it was stuck.

Finally I had gotten to see the doctor and she did and exam and had her nurse standing beside her with a trash can. There was a clot that was unable to pass my cervix and was keeping the other ones behind it. She had pulled it out and many others. I was focusing on the nurses face and she honestly looked as if she were about to throw up and pass out. This is how bad the clotting was. After removing most of the clots and the main clot, the bleeding had slowed down quite a bit. They did the usual ultrasound and I had completed the miscarriage and there was no tissue left inside.

I was in a hurry to get home and put the baby into a jar on top of some fabric that I bought. We had gotten home and it was stuck to the pad paper it had been laying on I opened it up and got the baby out, put it on the cloth in the jar and sent it with my mom to bury it. (I live in a rental home) So I didn't want to bury it here.

I've had 2 other miscarriages at 5 and 6 weeks and both were nothing like this one. It amazes me how fast it can develop in just a few weeks and how you can actually pass it in the sack.

Does the clotting sound normal to you? That much in 2 days? I had passed less clots after delivering my 2 sons. The fetus was 8 weeks, so I would have miscarried around 9 weeks... So I had carried it around for only a couple weeks after that, instead of over a month like the other doctor had said.

Is it a good idea to bury it? I just went with my instincts on this one. It had already started to look like a baby.

Thanks for any support and answers.

https://tinypic.com/r/v7bnrn/5


----------



## newlywedtzh

Sounds like you had an awful experience! Did they give you any explanation on why there was so much blood? That doesn't seem normal. I was always told it's an emergency if you bleed through a heavy pad in less than an hour. 

I am also suprised they didn't realize the baby was further along, they should have been able to see that on the u/s machine.

I miscarried much earlier than you (6.5 weeks) but I also had many fist like clots that were scary and not like my last m/c. I asked the doc about this and she said that the uterus bleeds or "sheds" but sometimes the blood pools at the cervix and clots before it is passed. Therefore all those large clots are really just all blood from the lining. 

I tried to look at your picture.. But I couldn't. I have chosen not to investigate any clots or sacs that I passed because I think it would be too hard for me. But we all handle this in our own way!

This forum for one has been a great help as it seems everyone around me is having wonderful text book pregnancies.


----------



## Enfinehti

newlywedtzh said:


> Sounds like you had an awful experience! Did they give you any explanation on why there was so much blood? That doesn't seem normal. I was always told it's an emergency if you bleed through a heavy pad in less than an hour.
> 
> I am also suprised they didn't realize the baby was further along, they should have been able to see that on the u/s machine.
> 
> I miscarried much earlier than you (6.5 weeks) but I also had many fist like clots that were scary and not like my last m/c. I asked the doc about this and she said that the uterus bleeds or "sheds" but sometimes the blood pools at the cervix and clots before it is passed. Therefore all those large clots are really just all blood from the lining.
> 
> I tried to look at your picture.. But I couldn't. I have chosen not to investigate any clots or sacs that I passed because I think it would be too hard for me. But we all handle this in our own way!
> 
> This forum for one has been a great help as it seems everyone around me is having wonderful text book pregnancies.

She didn't seem too concerned at all about the extreme bleeding and I didn't have to get a blood transfusion. I'm guessing the bleeding heavy bleeding was from the clots bursting because they couldn't pass the cervix? They just hooked me up to some fluid because I had lost a lot. 

I completely understand not wanting to see it. But I figured many people that are experiencing a miscarriage around 8 weeks, they'd want to know what to expect. I've had to delete the pictures off of my phone because it has been so rough. Thank you!!


----------



## Starry Night

It sounds like you had a really rough time of it. I have never bled quite like that and I've had some bad miscarriages. I'm a little surprised it didn't end up with a d&c but if your blood levels were fine then I guess they thought your body was handling it. My second loss was my heaviest and I was passing one or two fist-sized clots every time I stood up and this lasted several hours but then it stopped on its own. I even had a large gush a month later and went to the ER but my blood levels were fine so I was sent home. It was my loss with the least amount of bleeding that ended up needing the d&c because my blood levels were dropping and my other vitals were going down too.

It sounds like you might have passed a twin a few weeks ago, the other baby survived the first m/c, continued to grow and now you lost that one as well. I lost my son's twin at 8 weeks and it looked just like the baby in your photo. Actually, I have to thank you for that photo because doctors do not believe me when I say I passed a twin (in my panic I flushed it) and it has made me always question whether or not that had happened even though the scan the next day showed a second, but empty, sac. Your photo looks identical to what I saw (minus the clots) and I no longer feel guilty including my son's twin in my list of angel. So thank you, thank you for that.

And I am so sorry for your loss and the whole tramautizing experience. I hope your body starts to heal and there will be no more blood gushes like that.


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

O.M.G. You poor thing!!!! I want to hug you!!!!!

All I can offer is prayers and send tons of positive energy your way...

Have you had a m/c work up yet? Thyroid check, blood clotting disorder check, hormone levels? At this point, I say focus your energy on ruling out disorders. I've realized we often don't get a "this is why you m/c" answer, but we can work on ruling out things. I just hope you find strength and courage to make it past this. I went though a m/c recently but no near what you went through, I don't think I'd be able to move or speak. :(

I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## honeybunch2k7

No, that amount of bleeding doesnt sound normal at all. I hope they didnt make you wait at the er.

I also think you had twins. Im so sorry. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Sounds just like my mc, I thought I was dying. I had lost 4-5 pints blood x


----------



## Enfinehti

Starry Night said:


> It sounds like you had a really rough time of it. I have never bled quite like that and I've had some bad miscarriages. I'm a little surprised it didn't end up with a d&c but if your blood levels were fine then I guess they thought your body was handling it. My second loss was my heaviest and I was passing one or two fist-sized clots every time I stood up and this lasted several hours but then it stopped on its own. I even had a large gush a month later and went to the ER but my blood levels were fine so I was sent home. It was my loss with the least amount of bleeding that ended up needing the d&c because my blood levels were dropping and my other vitals were going down too.
> 
> It sounds like you might have passed a twin a few weeks ago, the other baby survived the first m/c, continued to grow and now you lost that one as well. I lost my son's twin at 8 weeks and it looked just like the baby in your photo. Actually, I have to thank you for that photo because doctors do not believe me when I say I passed a twin (in my panic I flushed it) and it has made me always question whether or not that had happened even though the scan the next day showed a second, but empty, sac. Your photo looks identical to what I saw (minus the clots) and I no longer feel guilty including my son's twin in my list of angel. So thank you, thank you for that.
> 
> And I am so sorry for your loss and the whole tramautizing experience. I hope your body starts to heal and there will be no more blood gushes like that.

Thank you as well. It's good to hear others stories and it helps quite a bit. I'm glad the picture helped you.

It's been almost 4 days and the bleeding has slowed down quite a bit and there is only some slight cramping.


----------



## Enfinehti

LifeAfterDepo said:


> O.M.G. You poor thing!!!! I want to hug you!!!!!
> 
> All I can offer is prayers and send tons of positive energy your way...
> 
> Have you had a m/c work up yet? Thyroid check, blood clotting disorder check, hormone levels? At this point, I say focus your energy on ruling out disorders. I've realized we often don't get a "this is why you m/c" answer, but we can work on ruling out things. I just hope you find strength and courage to make it past this. I went though a m/c recently but no near what you went through, I don't think I'd be able to move or speak. :(
> 
> I'm so sorry. :(

Thank you, so much. I had my mirena removed about a year ago and after is when all of the miscarriages took place. I definitely plan on getting everything checked out sometime soon. It's been hard mentally for the past few days. But I can slowly tell a difference in how I feel about the m/c. I was blaming myself for the first few days.

Thanks again for the concern and positive energy.


----------



## Enfinehti

Starry Night said:


> It sounds like you had a really rough time of it. I have never bled quite like that and I've had some bad miscarriages. I'm a little surprised it didn't end up with a d&c but if your blood levels were fine then I guess they thought your body was handling it. My second loss was my heaviest and I was passing one or two fist-sized clots every time I stood up and this lasted several hours but then it stopped on its own. I even had a large gush a month later and went to the ER but my blood levels were fine so I was sent home. It was my loss with the least amount of bleeding that ended up needing the d&c because my blood levels were dropping and my other vitals were going down too.
> 
> It sounds like you might have passed a twin a few weeks ago, the other baby survived the first m/c, continued to grow and now you lost that one as well. I lost my son's twin at 8 weeks and it looked just like the baby in your photo. Actually, I have to thank you for that photo because doctors do not believe me when I say I passed a twin (in my panic I flushed it) and it has made me always question whether or not that had happened even though the scan the next day showed a second, but empty, sac. Your photo looks identical to what I saw (minus the clots) and I no longer feel guilty including my son's twin in my list of angel. So thank you, thank you for that.
> 
> And I am so sorry for your loss and the whole tramautizing experience. I hope your body starts to heal and there will be no more blood gushes like that.

I also agree about the twin. I had a feeling from the day I had tested. I had tested 5 days before missing my period and got a very dark positive line on the pregnancy test that showed up before the control line.


----------

